# NCE Pro Cab discontinued?



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Has NCE discontinued their Pro Cab DCC system? I still see the Power Cab (which I own) advertised, along with their new Twin system and what they call the Power Pro 5 or 10 amp systems, but no mention of the Pro Cab. Was it just not a big enough seller, or what?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised. The ProCab is just a Powercab without the command station. You'll be aware that the PowerCab can be changed into a ProCab so I imagine that when people grow their system adding a booster they convert it and if they need another throttle they buy the cheaper smaller ones without the unnecessary features.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Their website has always been poor at explaining their products and what exactly you need for different setups. I guess they leave it to the dealers?


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I looked on their web site price list, which a PDF file, and the Pro Cab is listed with part number and price.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Northern Route said:


> I looked on their web site price list, which a PDF file, and the Pro Cab is listed with part number and price.


Be interesting to find out how many they sell but I'll bet it won't be a lot.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

flyboy2610 said:


> Has NCE discontinued their Pro Cab DCC system? I still see the Power Cab (which I own) advertised, along with their new Twin system and what they call the Power Pro 5 or 10 amp systems, but no mention of the Pro Cab. Was it just not a big enough seller, or what?





Cycleops said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. The ProCab is just a Powercab without the command station. You'll be aware that the PowerCab can be changed into a ProCab so I imagine that when people grow their system adding a booster they convert it and if they need another throttle they buy the cheaper smaller ones without the unnecessary features.


The ProCab is the standard throttle with the Power Pro. (NCE's "full" system with separate command station, boosters, throttles.)

The PowerCab looks the same as the ProCab, and can be used with a full system as a standard throttle (there's no conversion or changing required, it just works that way), but can also be used by itself as an independent command station on a small layout. The ProCab does not contain the independent command station features of the PowerCab.

The advertisement the original poster saw is probably listing the various *systems *that NCE offers, and the ProCab is not a system in itself - it's just a component of the Power Pro system. This system can be expanded with additional power boosters (which probably weren't also independently listed in the ad mentioned), throttles, throttle plug in jacks and radio base stations for wireless versions of throttles, and the separate components should all be separately listed on the NCE site.

All of the individual components should be available


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Cycleops said:


> Be interesting to find out how many they sell but I'll bet it won't be a lot.


I wouldn't count on that. For any layout designed for multiple train operations with more than one operator (clubs and larger home layouts) additional throttles will be needed, and getting PowerCabs for each additional expansion throttle is way overkill.


----------

